# Civil marriage



## Natasha (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi

My boyfriend and I (both muslim) plan on getting married, but due to some problems, might have to get married in Cyprus. I wanted to know what exactly we need to do after that? I keep hearing about the marriage certificate needing to be attested after that? Im worried we might run into problems, such as the UAE not accepting our marriage certificate. If anyone knows more about this, i'd appreciate any information.

Thank you


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

Natasha said:


> Hi
> 
> My boyfriend and I (both muslim) plan on getting married, but due to some problems, might have to get married in Cyprus. I wanted to know what exactly we need to do after that? I keep hearing about the marriage certificate needing to be attested after that? Im worried we might run into problems, such as the UAE not accepting our marriage certificate. If anyone knows more about this, i'd appreciate any information.
> 
> Thank you


Have absolutely same question!
hi, maybe you have got married already in Cyprus and managed to deal with paper work in UAE?


----------

